# Rick Light Weight? Copake Content



## SirMike1983 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the lightweights/roadsters of the 1930s-60s, whether they are British or American. Here's something different- a Rick brand from Buffalo, New York. It has some kind of front New Departure brake rig? Definitely have not seen this one before. It almost looks like a men's 19 inch frame (?). It definitely has a smaller head tube than my 21 inch New World. Has anyone seen any more of these Rick lightweights? The frame is sort of Schwinn-like in some respects.

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...971&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=6&lang=En


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 21, 2013)

It also has a nice rare musselman 2 speed.






SirMike1983 said:


> I love the lightweights/roadsters of the 1930s-60s, whether they are British or American. Here's something different- a Rick brand from Buffalo, New York. It has some kind of front New Departure brake rig? Definitely have not seen this one before. It almost looks like a men's 19 inch frame (?). It definitely has a smaller head tube than my 21 inch New World. Has anyone seen any more of these Rick lightweights? The frame is sort of Schwinn-like in some respects.
> 
> http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...971&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=6&lang=En


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 22, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> It also has a nice rare musselman 2 speed.




Interesting- is that top tube rig the proper, original equipment for the 2 speed as well? 

I think it was SailorBenjamin who said these old, American lightweights are really under appreciated compared to what they offer, and I really agree. Hopefully someone who likes these will buy the Rick.  They seem to get raided for the parts they have for balloon tire collections and the remains cast aside.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 23, 2013)

The ND 2 speeds I've seen mount further forward but the shifter itself looks about right.
Yeah, I like these things.  I especially like to find a nice complete original but you can get the frames dirt cheap and build them up as you like.  That's fun, too.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 23, 2013)

That a nicely built new world! The accessories like the front brake and rear hub are worth more than the bike, Id ride that one!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 25, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> That a nicely built new world! The accessories like the front brake and rear hub are worth more than the bike, Id ride that one!




That's a sad fact of the market. People tend to strip those items for balloon tire bikes and leave the rest of the lightweights to collect dust. I love my '47 New World; it's a great riding bike. Hopefully someone who appreciates these will get this one.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Mar 25, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> I love my '47 New World; it's a great riding bike.




Right on, bro -- one of the best damned bikes ever and few seem to know or care.  Keep it a secret until we can corner the market, though.


----------

